# Ears Crossed?



## shrewbeer

Hi all, this place has been quite the resource so far! I do have a question that I cannot seem to find the answer to. 

I've got two puppies, female pure white at eight weeks, male at eleven. The female's ears are up, and tuck back nicely when she's excited. Perfect form. 

However, the male is quite different. His ears are up, but do not tuck back ever, and they are crossed when he is excited. Its as if the cartilage on the outside bottom is much more developed than the opposite side, causing the ears to flop across his head. They've been like this for weeks now, and the cartilage seems to be forming hard in this shape. I'm getting a bit worried as it looks quite odd. Should I be? I did find a pic of this on the forum, thanks to selzer for this: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/sselzer/Jenna litter 2/W10008.jpg

He looks just like the puppy on the far right... Does anyone have any first hand experience with this?


----------



## BR870

TeePee ears are awesome and a normal stage for GSD puppy ears... At 11 weeks that is totally normal and nothing to worry about. Ears can go all over the place until teething is finished at 5 months.


----------



## Konotashi

He's only eleven weeks old. You don't need to worry until he's 6 months old and his ears aren't up by then. 
He's going through my favorite 'teepee' ears stage. Since he's there at 11 weeks, he'll almost positively have erect ears before too long.


----------



## shrewbeer

Thanks a bunch for the replies! I guess I just got a bit freaked as the younger female (although from different parents) didn't go through this at all. Thanks again, hopefully I'll be able to return the favor and contribute something on here sometime


----------



## Konotashi

How about pics? We love pics, especially puppies with teepee ears.


----------



## Stosh

Ears go up and down and all around- it's the most fun stage a gsd goes through. Keep in mind that even if they're up soon, they'll most likely drop when teething starts, then they'll go back up. My pup was signaling a left turn for a while


----------



## Sheprador

Our dog also looks just like the dog in the picture. His ears cross often and he can control them either laying completely flat or pointed in an arrow and even inward horizontal.

We believed he was just a lab mixed with unknown but now believe more than ever he has German shepherd and lab in him. I adopted Charlie when he was around 5 -6 months old according to the vet and now he's about 7 months old.


----------

